# What’s the difference?



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

What’s the difference between a friendly and a competitive army list??? 
Dont you want to win either way 

:victory:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well a friendly list is generally deemed as something thats fluffy, or a list designed out of curiosity etc.
A competitive list is one that's refined to win at all costs, there might be elements of 'fun' or fluff in it but they're a distant second to it's theoretical power on the table top.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

In a competitive game the objective is to win and the point of the game is to win.

In a friendly game the objective is to win and the point of the game is to have fun.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bobss said:


> In a competitive game the objective is to win and the point of the game is to win.
> 
> In a friendly game the objective is to win and the point of the game is to have fun.


pretty much what I would of said, but I would of including more moaning, mocking and anger, but the basics are true
Competitive = win at all costs, fun be damned
friendly = play with the hope of winning, but making sure both players have fun comes first


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it all boils down to the fact that all the armies have a few units that in game are a bit rubbish when compared to the background story on that army and while competative gamers wouldn't touch them with a barge pole (too busy cramming in both steam tanks and the war alter or that second hydra) Freindly gaming is more about how the army looks and complies with its back story rather than how it performs.
Most if not all my opponents are tourney gamers so their lists tend to be streamlined with only the best performing units getting a look in, whereas my armies are more about cost effectiveness so whatever models I can get cheap mashed in to make a working army. Both methods are effective and as for enjoyment I suppose its relative to what you expect from the game.


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

To me, competitive gaming pretty much consists of making your army as cheesy as possible. I've only played one comp game(against my mate, who wanted to see my cheesiest army... I fielded a Stegadon with EoTG in 500 points), and it was boring as hell.

I always play friendly games. And to me that basically means... Almost never using the same list within the same month. I change my list around every single battle, which means proxying a lot, but it's a lot more fun. Sometimes I get piece of crap lists, sometimes I get awesome ones. That's pretty much just compared to what I've fielded before. There are some units that I DON'T field in such and such points(like Sw/EoTG in 500 points) though.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Slavegiants- fun but rubbish... you will never see one in a competetive list but in friendlies you might see them quite often since they are quite amusing and have some nice effects (same with giants in general).

Most army books have a couple of units that really arent that good in strict terms but are fun to use. If you are just going by what is going to help you win there is no point owning/painting the model and you may as well forget about them, but if you have the model and either want to get to use it occasionally or just enjoy its rules then thats is what friendly games are for.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Skeleton Warriors. Blasphemy were Tourny players are concerned, Its pretty much Ghouls for those guys. Look cool, nice ''ranked look'', great kits, fun to paint. Stick a Vamp in their with Tomb Blade, Cavanderous Cuirass, Infinate Hatred and Lord of the Dead and your unit is pretty tough, and nice and fluffy.

Also Grave Guard _without_ the ''Hasslehoff'' banner and Dreadlance/Red fury lord...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Why Tomb Blade? It has no effect in Ghouls.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Uhm, I know, I stick it in a _Skeleton Warriors_ unit . Give the Vamp Red fury and youve a good chance of 6 skeletons coming back to the unit. Stick Cavanderous Cuirass in there as well for heavy armour and some nice immunity to KB/Poisened attacks and its a fairly decent Hero level Vamp


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

friendly games you play to win and have fun annd bring whatever the hell you want.
Competitive you play to win with a refined list


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

well even in turneys i play to have fun.. and although i losse most of the time i usualy get a reward for somthing, painting, most plesent to play with, and on the rare ocasion i win top dog. now some armys you have to play to have fun... like orcs and gobos with anamasity and squig hopers, skaven with refusing chalanges and crazey misshaps on the war machines. things can go crazy out of your control and change the whole battle. i have every army in mass so when we play every sat. some times i jsut roll a dice to see who im going to feild. then its all about "I wonder how that unit will do" lol one of my favorit units is my ginant ginat rat pack, 98 modles in total..lol realy fun to play, but now with the new rat rules need to change it up a little, no more whips from 6 rats back:ireful2: oh well cant complane skaven is more deadly now than ever..got to love them.


----------

